# considering audi a4 quattro



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I didn't see any a4 quattro in the garage.... anybody know of any issues making this a difficult conversion? There are a fair number of a4 quattros locally, with manual trannies, that are available for decent price....

comments on this as possible conversion?


d


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Other than the all wheel drive slightly decreasing efficiency of the drive train I can't think of a reason why this would not make a good conversion. Doesn't the A4 also come in FWD versions? They are good looking cars.

The only difficulty I came up with is the motor/transmission adapter. Unless someone has done this already you might get to be a pioneer.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Canbus! Always the first hurdle on modern vehicles. Get past that and it is much of a muchness. Bare in mind that the awd will mean less open rectangular space for batteries and you'll probably need bitsy modules around the car to fit enough for a decent range. But a lovely car to convert otherwise.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, look below in conversion section for the a6 quattro build. Perfect timing.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

You're learning to ignore me, aren't you?! I'll get my coat...


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

dtbaker said:


> I didn't see any a4 quattro in the garage.... anybody know of any issues making this a difficult conversion?


 Unless you have a real need for the 4wd ..( mud, snow, off road use, track performance, etc)... then it is just going to add weight, complication and cost, whilst reducing efficiency ( range) and as TW said,... seriously compromising space available for batteries.
My guess is there will be even more 2wd A4's available at less cost if you search...and they look identical !


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

I dream of a data base where you could search all cars and sort them by weight and drag so that you could start donor vehicle searching with mother nature on your side. It's pretty simple to just select a sub compact for an easy win, but when you select a donor with other things in mind such as looks, function, prestige, etc, a data base like that would come in handy.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

A database of technical data ( weight, CD, 2/4 doors, etc) could be used to initially "filter" out non starters and compile a shortlist, and would not be too hard to find.
When it comes to factoring in aesthetic attributes like looks, style, impact, etc then that is a very subjective, personal / individualised decision.
If some of those attributes are key decision points (IE:- "it must be a "sports car") , they it can be easier to simply compile a list of "sports cars" and then use a database to refine the choice on technical merit.

But i think most people have a car in mind before they decide to build an EV !


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Karter2 said:


> Unless you have a real need for the 4wd ..( mud, snow, off road use, track performance, etc)... then it is just going to add weight, complication and cost, whilst reducing efficiency ( range) and as TW said,... seriously compromising space available for batteries.
> My guess is there will be even more 2wd A4's available at less cost if you search...and they look identical !



client really WANTS AWD, although there is little need for it in Santa Fe other than getting up to the local ski area in the winter.

The Audi quattros are much more available locally w/ manual transmissions than other comparable 'nice sedans', like saab or volvo that the client likes. Subaru is a distant choice because of styling, but the newer Legacys are pretty attractive to her, but the newer ones are a bit pricey and not as common w/ manual.

Automatics are pretty much off the table for me.... I can't stand the idea of digging into the CANBUS, and failing to send all the right stuff will give poor shifting, and probably at wrong rpms without re-programming that I cannot do without expensive specialist help. swapping in a rebuilt manual transmission, plus new clutch/flywheel jumps the price up by a quick $1500-2000 (for something like a volvo M56 manual transmission.)

thats why I am on the lookout for an audi quattro, unless I find a good deal on a volvo S, saab 9.3, or passat w manual transmission....


----------



## johnjcbs (Oct 10, 2012)

This thread may be of some help. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/audi-a4-avant-buildup-36828.html


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Any reason why not a small SUV like a Rav4? Same space and comfort, manual awd and plentiful, plus cheap. Unless an image is sought with the executive sedans...


----------



## Nabla_Operator (Aug 5, 2011)

*A6 Quattro, Re: considering audi a4 quattro*

Excellent, excellent information about the A6-Quattro conversion of Metric Mind can be found here:


http://www.metricmind.com/audi/main.htm


Do read all those details and calculations, even if you're not 'improving' the A4 Quattro this year !

p.s. Thanks Mr.Metric !


----------

